# The Vinny! Lebanon,TN 7/15/12



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I hear this "Vinny" show is supposed to be something special. 

So, who's gonna be there?





_Edited by bikinpunk:_

Here's the info for the show in case you'd like to attend:
http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/7-15-12TN.jpg


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

I've thought about going with it being a 3x event, but I heard they take their time giving out awards so it ends later in the evening and I have a 10hour drive back home. I wish more of these shows were on Saturdays :\


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i was just thinking the same thing the other day. 14 or so hour drive for me. i would love to go - but theres no way i can make it on a sunday.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

yea maybe it's just me but seems it would be easier for people to drive after work to get to a show on a saturday than try to drive home and make it to work from a show on sunday. 

Oh well.

I'm trying to get a local shop to have a show near me instead. Even proposing to take the money I would have spent going all the way to TN and helping the shop by sponsoring. I hope we can get something worked out.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm going. 

It's going to be a close call for me but since it's probably the last show I can go to I'll be there. I hope it's a good turnout.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

last year looked to be a pretty decent turnout. Only one in my class though (extreme), which is kind of why I was going to make the trip, I need the points having started the season late.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I remember bitd they were always on a Saturday. Seemed easier to me too. It's nice that I'm only 20 minutes away from this one. Hope there will be a good turn out and the heat is not as intense as it is now.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

bigbubba said:


> I remember bitd they were always on a Saturday. Seemed easier to me too. It's nice that I'm only 20 minutes away from this one. Hope there will be a good turn out and the heat is not as intense as it is now.


Yea you TN guys have LOTS of shows in your area


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

In all my years I can remember VERY few shows on Saturdays. In S Fl in the 80's-90's they were either on Sat nights or Sundays, and that was at the height of audio competitions when they were being held every weekend.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Might be making this... couple guys asked to me to make the trip...


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

chefhow said:


> In all my years I can remember VERY few shows on Saturdays. In S Fl in the 80's-90's they were either on Sat nights or Sundays, and that was at the height of audio competitions when they were being held every weekend.


I'm sure you're right. And I remember those days. Went to a lot of those local shows as a spectator, including 3 or 4 finals. Around here they are few and far between sadly, at least for sq.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

bigbubba said:


> I remember bitd they were always on a Saturday. Seemed easier to me too. It's nice that I'm only 20 minutes away from this one. Hope there will be a good turn out and the heat is not as intense as it is now.


The problem with Saturday shows is that alot of shops are open on Saturday and it's hard for those of us in the industry to get the time off for them. The used to always be on Saturdays which is why I've only been to a few. Now there are only like 4 shows in MI and they are all at the same place.

Jay


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

^^^ Good point.


And I'll be there to hear some stuff. Would love to do some RTA on my rig if anyone going has the setup with them.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

pocket5s said:


> I've thought about going with it being a 3x event, but I heard they take their time giving out awards so it ends later in the evening and I have a 10hour drive back home. I wish more of these shows were on Saturdays :\


Just leave early, then. If that's the only thing stopping you, who needs to hang around for a trophy. Come and compete and get outta there! Or just drive really fast on your way home to make it up. 

Plus, we can talk about the site. lol.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I plan on being there. Got some new changes to the car... if I can get to it. I put waaaaaayyyyyy too much on my plate this month.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> I plan on being there. Got some new changes to the car... if I can get to it. I put waaaaaayyyyyy too much on my plate this month.


I'll be there too...with lots of changes planned. Seeing the show is only a week away, there will probably only be one change before this show. Maybe two. 

Looking forward to it though. With the arrival of our little one, free time has been scarce. My wife got a "girls night" and went and had dinner and a movie with some friends. Next Sunday will be my "guys day" hanging at the Vinny.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

pionkej said:


> I'll be there too...with lots of changes planned. Seeing the show is only a week away, there will probably only be one change before this show. Maybe two.
> 
> Looking forward to it though. With the arrival of our little one, free time has been scarce. My wife got a "girls night" and went and had dinner and a movie with some friends. Next Sunday will be my "guys day" hanging at the Vinny.


That's the name of the game. It's tough now, but when she's older, it's going to be awesome. Layla is at 20 months and I'd rather hang out with her and dance to some Paul Simon than work on the car. 
BUT, when she goes to sleep, it's me time. Unless the wife isn't working. 
I can't wait until Layla's old enough to work on things with me and come to shows. 

Good on you for making your wife go out and hang with friends. Do it as often as you can. Happy wife = happy life. We all need a baby break, no matter how much we love our little ones. Nothing about that makes a person a bad parent.


----------



## will3 (Aug 13, 2009)

There is also a 2X MECA show in Clarksville,TN ( about 1 hour 30min northwest of Nashville off I-24) on sat. the 14th the day before the Vinny, so anyone needing points could have a 5X MECA weekend , if they could attend both


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

We will be there for sure. Not going to miss this one.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I tempted to make the 8+ hour drive for this show. I like The Vinny. Lots of folks from my area of ther world there. I could leave Friday night and drive most of the way. Get up Saturday and maybe hit the Clarksville show. Then continue on to Lebanon and and have the wife drive up. That way I can hit a 5x weekend and see the wife.

Chuck


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

well then, do it.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

stereo_luver said:


> I tempted to make the 8+ hour drive for this show. I like The Vinny. Lots of folks from my area of ther world there. I could leave Friday night and drive most of the way. Get up Saturday and maybe hit the Clarksville show. Then continue on to Lebanon and and have the wife drive up. That way I can hit a 5x weekend and see the wife.
> 
> Chuck



Yes do it.... 



bikinpunk said:


> well then, do it.


Agreed !


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Hell fire Erin you know me. If there is a show I want to hit.....I'm there.....LOL Truck has been known to be loaded with tools too.....LOL

Chuck


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

bikinpunk said:


> Just leave early, then. If that's the only thing stopping you, who needs to hang around for a trophy. Come and compete and get outta there! Or just drive really fast on your way home to make it up.
> 
> Plus, we can talk about the site. lol.


I wasn't going to go because I have my daughter but, if it's okay to jet after being judged, I may in fact do that. :undecided:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Yea, man... I don't think staying for the trophies is mandatory. 

I've known people to leave immediately after being judged.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

bikinpunk said:


> Yea, man... I don't think staying for the trophies is mandatory.
> 
> I've known people to leave immediately after being judged.


I was more concerned with the score sheet than the trophy. I appreciate the confidence though.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

stereo_luver said:


> Hell fire Erin you know me. If there is a show I want to hit.....I'm there.....LOL Truck has been known to be loaded with tools too.....LOL
> 
> Chuck


I've seen it. It's true.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bmiller1 said:


> I was more concerned with the score sheet than the trophy. I appreciate the confidence though.


gotcha.

well, in that case, I understand. i forget we get a scoresheet. lol.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Scoresheet?

Chuck


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, it's this yellow thing that tells me specifically why my system blows. You've seen pictures of them on the internet.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

So if it tells you why your system blows then with enough of these scoresheets your system should sound great?

Chuck


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

stereo_luver said:


> So if it tells you why your system blows then with enough of these scoresheets your system should sound great?
> 
> Chuck



Depends on where you go


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

millerlyte said:


> Depends on where you go


Think of it as helping someone prevent alzeimers...its important to use your memory even when judging....


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

anybody know if either of these are indoors?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

The Vinny is probably not. SQ shows at Lebanon are under a shelter/awning. Here's a picture of the location


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

That certainly beats sitting outside in the blistering sun, even if it isn't A/C'd


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Got the wife on board  she just put in for time off on Friday. Hopefully the racetrack at the Saturday show has some shade at least.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

stereo_luver said:


> So if it tells you why your system blows then with enough of these scoresheets your system should sound great?
> 
> Chuck


Hence my insistence on collecting them.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

pocket5s said:


> Got the wife on board  she just put in for time off on Friday. Hopefully the racetrack at the Saturday show has some shade at least.


Awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## fj60landcruiser (Oct 10, 2011)

What's the turnout usually? I'd love to check it out.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

fj60landcruiser said:


> What's the turnout usually? I'd love to check it out.


varies widely year to year, But Id be betting on a good turn out this year


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

21 last year and 17 the year before. According to the website and that is just the sq cars. I didn't count the spl ones.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

pocket5s said:


> 21 last year and 17 the year before. According to the website and that is just the sq cars. I didn't count the spl ones.



I'd say if you make the show, and with the other teams I have talked to I'd say probably 25-30 cars in SQ this year.


----------



## fj60landcruiser (Oct 10, 2011)

DAT, I didn't ask, what are you driving?


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

DAT said:


> I'd say if you make the show, and with the other teams I have talked to I'd say probably 25-30 cars in SQ this year.


Wow, that'd be pretty sweet. I hope there aren't too many in my class, I need the points!


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Am I the only one whose car still doesn't even have sound yet?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

well, mine doesn't for now... changing the tweeter location and will have to retune.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

You folks have a week to get ready.

Chuck


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

millerlyte said:


> Am I the only one whose car still doesn't even have sound yet?


It will sound ! 





bikinpunk said:


> well, mine doesn't for now... changing the tweeter location and will have to retune.


Hoping to hear your car. If times allows.

See you guys at the show...I need to re-tune also...


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

millerlyte said:


> Am I the only one whose car still doesn't even have sound yet?


I don't. The bitone is out for mods and won't be back until Wednesday or thursday, so it's going to be cutting it close for me.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Who's brining new tunes?


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Who's brining new tunes?



What do you need? I got lots of new stuff... Plus 100 Unplugged discs i helped make for private use. 

I'll have the laptop with me if anyone wants to share a cd with me...


----------



## Insane01VWPassat (May 12, 2006)

I'll see you guys there. Drive safe.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

millerlyte said:


> Am I the only one whose car still doesn't even have sound yet?


Amps are mounted but not wired, tweeters are laying on the dash, midbasses are in the doors. Nope you are not the only one..


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

if I was to ever have a cat it would have to be like your avatar 

We are heading out of town to Clarksville tomorrow afternoon. Then on to vinny saturday after the show. Had to promise the wife we'd do some shopping in Nashville on the way


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Less than 48 hours to go!...


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

lol. I'm sure the ones running behind know this very well.

I was planning to build A-pillars for the tweets, but I think I'll take the easy way out and do sail panels (99', back when Honda had sail panels). If anyone wants a listen to the JBL MS comps I plan to be there, but not competing.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Looks like I'll be getting on the roads around 5am on Sunday. Boy oh boy.

I hope to get a demo of every single car competing. I haven't been to a show all summer, so I've got a lot of catching up to do. I'm stoked.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

schmiddr2 said:


> lol. I'm sure the ones running behind know this very well.
> 
> I was planning to build A-pillars for the tweets, but I think I'll take the easy way out and do sail panels (99', back when Honda had sail panels). If anyone wants a listen to the JBL MS comps I plan to be there, but not competing.


I hear you there. I'm building some sails (my civic didn't come with OEM panels) and this is where I'm at...




























Needless to say its not gonna be as presentable as I'd like for the show but I have a few months to make it right before Finals. Lol.


Edit:
Progress!


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I wish they'd have something closer to memphis, or maybe, in Memphis lol...last time I was at a sound competition was IASCA World Finals in Memphis back in I dunno, '05 or earlier?? Was pretty fun though...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I think they have some in Memphis... maybe I'm mistaken. Check the MECA site to see, though.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Wish I lived closer...would love to hear or at least see all of your setups! Good luck boys, drive safe!


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

We will bring our 2 Altimas to this show. We love to give demos. Please feel free to bring whatever cds you'd like to listen.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

bbfoto said:


> Wish I lived closer...would love to hear or at least see all of your setups! Good luck boys, drive safe!


There really isn't much to the set-ups / systems. Just some drivers, amps and headunits....LOL

Chuck


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> I hear you there. I'm building some sails (my civic didn't come with OEM panels) and this is where I'm at...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is looking good, I hope to be finished with my project also today. 

Now to find time to clean the truck.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I want to clean my truck too but it WON'T STOP RAINING! I know we need it and all but damn, it's been raining all week. It's all good. Cleaning it won't make it sound any better.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

bigbubba said:


> I want to clean my truck too but it WON'T STOP RAINING! I know we need it and all but damn, it's been raining all week. It's all good. Cleaning it won't make it sound any better.




Ugh forgot about Tennessee weather, ok must be nice with the rain, last time it rained here was Father's Day.

We now have brown grass.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

We are in Clarksville now. Got into town at 2:30am. Just over 2 hours behind schedule. Ran in to some issue just outside little rock and the highway patrol had us diverted through a couple little farm communities. Oh well, we made it but it was sure hard getting up this morning!

Oh yea, I had a late minute amp swap too just before we left. I just couldn't trust that the midbass amp would stay on without the truck running so I swapped in an old Rockford amp. Literally blew the sawdust off of it and through it in. Looks like hell but it works.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Good to hear.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

stereo_luver said:


> There really isn't much to the set-ups / systems. Just some drivers, amps and headunits....LOL
> 
> Chuck


LOL, Chuck, when you put it that way you make it all sound so very simple! Sometimes I wish it was...but then the competition would be boring. 

Gotta love all the last minute drama as well...swapping amps, tweeter pods, highway setbacks...

Enjoy the adventure, gentlemen. Looks like there's going to be A LOT of very nice-sounding cars at the show! Would like to see/hear Fred's setup with the new PS8 and Cookster's Acura for starters, plus all the others! I know it's going to be hectic, but somebody please take some pics of all this!

Billy B.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

....and we are having flash flood warnings for Lebanon. Had over 3" of rain in the last hour.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

WOW! Crazyness!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

What time are you folks planning on showing up?


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> What time are you folks planning on showing up?


I'm aiming for 9:00.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

cool. I should be there around 10. hopefully I don't run in to any bad weather. the bottom just dropped out here for the 3rd time today. craziness.


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

I may end up being there. It'll be my first show ever and literally have almost no time to tune! I just installed some new speakers and have really only set levels.

What's the latest you could show up and still be good for judging?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ I'm not sure about the latest. Some have shown up as late as noon... 

I think as long as they're still judging, you're fine. I doubt they'll be finished by noon... probably closer to 2pm, but it depends on how many show up, really. 

if you wanted, one of us can let the judges know you're coming but running late. 


I'm going to try to get there early enough to lend a hand to anyone who might need it. Not that I'm saying I have golden ears but I figure I'd at least offer input if someone wants it before getting judged.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

nar93da said:


> I may end up being there. It'll be my first show ever and literally have almost no time to tune! I just installed some new speakers and have really only set levels.
> 
> What's the latest you could show up and still be good for judging?


It usually depends on what class you're in. I'm in MODEX and didn't get judged until like 2:00 at Freezefest.


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

I'd be in MODEX as well with cutting the metal in the kicks and all.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

bikinpunk said:


> ^ I'm not sure about the latest. Some have shown up as late as noon...
> 
> I'm going to try to get there early enough to lend a hand to anyone who might need it. Not that I'm saying I have golden ears but I figure I'd at least offer input if someone wants it before getting judged.


I didn't get judged until 2 today, give or take a few. Some got judged pretty early. I'm guessing they went by class and I'm in extreme and I was last. A few of the spl guys didn't show up till about 1 and hey still were let in. 

It was a pretty good turnout for Clarksville. Rained off and on but nothing too heavy. 

Erin: come find me when you get a chance. Long black/silver pickup with the largely missing interior


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

Hope the show has a good turn out... It usually does. Going to be rainy but the covered pavilion will help that.

Best of luck to all that compete, wish I could be there but got to help take care of the new twins...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

pocket5s said:


> I didn't get judged until 2 today, give or take a few. Some got judged pretty early. I'm guessing they went by class and I'm in extreme and I was last. A few of the spl guys didn't show up till about 1 and hey still were let in.
> 
> It was a pretty good turnout for Clarksville. Rained off and on but nothing too heavy.
> 
> Erin: come find me when you get a chance. Long black/silver pickup with the largely missing interior


Yea, regarding the rain, I had considered buying a tarp to hang from the tin roof to block some rain if it gets bad like it did here today. But, I think I'll not bother. 

I'll look for you when I get there.


BTW, does anyone know what the entry fee is for members? $30? Trying to figure out if I'll have to stop by the ATM in the morning.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> Yea, regarding the rain, I had considered buying a tarp to hang from the tin roof to block some rain if it gets bad like it did here today. But, I think I'll not bother.
> 
> I'll look for you when I get there.
> 
> ...


It's $40 for this one!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

yikes!

Okay. thanks for the heads up!


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Good luck guys, wish I could be there.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Good luck today and take lots of pics!


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

Hope you all have a great adventure

P.S
Please post pics


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

So how's the show ?

The weather is clearing off...


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Sinfoni_USA said:


> So how's the show ?
> 
> The weather is clearing off...


25-27 cars in sq alone. Hard to get accurate count. People keep leaving to make a burger run. Real nice turnout.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

bigbubba said:


> *25-27 *cars in sq alone. Hard to get accurate count. People keep leaving to make a burger run. Real nice turnout.


Damn! I wasn't missed......LOL

Chuck


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

That is a good turn out. I had a friend who was given an impossible work load to have finished by Monday so I went to help him work so I couldn't make it after all. Really missed seeing/hearing all the cars. I'm sure diyma had some good success.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

I was getting updates from Ally all day... man I sure wish I could have made it. Sounds like it was a great show!


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

Results?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Pics? ;D


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

beef316 said:


> Results?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


I don't remember all the scores but hopefully someone will fill in the blanks...


Congrats to all the winners.... 


Stock 

1st - Peter Lutz TEAM ARC
2nd - Jason Palmer - Sound Factory

Street

1st - Brian Mays - ELITE
2nd - Cory Bradley
3rd - Robert Hilton - Team ARC

Modified Street

1st - Altima - Chris Myers Sound Factory TN car 
2nd - Walt Bollinger TEAM Arc
3rd - Stephen Sorrell -SONUS

Modified

1st - Jeff Kidwell TEAM ARC
2nd - Herman Smith Blues/Linear Power
3rd - Scott Paterson - American Radio


MOD EX

1st - Steve Cook
2nd - Kirk Proffit
3rd - Jorge Delgado TEAM ARC
4th - John Pionke *pionkej*
5th - Erin *Bikinpunk*
6th - Ally *Millerlyte*
7th - *nar93da*

Xtreme 

1st - Steve *Audionutz*
2nd - Me
3rd - Robert McIntosh *pocket5s*



*Best of Best of Show* - Robert Hilton	GA	American Radio / Arc Audio
*SQL Best of Show* - Brian Mays	SC	Elite
*SQ Best of Show* -Steve Cook	FL	Audio X / Incriminator Audio / Zapco
*Install Best of Show* Brian Mays	SC	Elite
*SQL Phat Install* - Brian Mays	SC	Elite
*SQL Phat Car* - Jorge Delgado	FL	Arc Audioo
*SQL Phat Truck* - Steve Cook	FL	Audio X / Incriminator Audio / Zapco
*SQL Most Improved* - Allyson Miller	GA


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Really tough competition. Can't complain about results. Mod ex was freakin' stacked. Well done everyone. Good show to be at  I only got to hear a couple cars in demo... all of which were my competition.

Erin - I now have a new favorite car to jam to one of my favorites, Money for Nothing. The intro gave me chills. Thanks for the demo and your help today, very much appreciated. 

John - your front stage is intimidating to look at. I found myself in agreement with your own comments on it. It sounds great, and I can't wait to hear your upgrades. Hopefully for a longer time than today.

Kirk - wow. the TL is something serious. The impact was so punchy I jumped out of the seat at the beginning of one song. Now I know what I'm aiming for in a tune. And if anyone hasn't heard T-Rex in this car, _you are missing out._ It will blow your face off.


I really wish I could have heard them all, but it seemed like a lot of folks didn't want to demo until after they were judged. Maybe next time.


I took a couple of anticlimactic shots of the show. behold.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

BTW: I met some really nice members,. finally got to put a face with screen name.

Audionutz- Thank you sir for putting up with me and Free Food.
John - pionkej Thanks for the Donut! Your Murano sounds great
Erin - Bikinpunk - Hopefully next time I'll get to hear your car and you can hear my truck 
Team ARC Guys- Great bunch of guys that i got to meet and listen to some of their cars.
Linear Power Guys - Ray, Hermin Wow those new speakers and amps are incredible.
Ally - Millerlyte - Awesome Team AP member...I still need to hear your car.
Robert - pocket5s Thanks for making the trip from OK.. Get with the guys Todd and Mark and you'll be set.
Kirk - Wow your car is Awesome nice to see if up close from seeing the pics in build log.
Steve Cook - Your truck is a work of art. Hopefully get to hear it at Finals this year.
Bigbubba - Awesome F150 Harley Truck and a great to hang out with.... he is got the passion he will be some to watch in the lanes.

Will update this later, so many others I need to mention..


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Had a good time. Great to see new cars, meet new people and catch up with familiar ones. Finally got to hear Erin's car, Very Impressed. John's Murano sounds amazing as usual. Kirk's TL, well....Stunning! I got last in my class but was expecting that. I have been spending more time on my car for next year instead of the one for this year. That is going to change. I need to step it up and learn how to tune. Took lots of pics but they are just a regurgitation of what Ally posted.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

It looks like it was a great show. Congratulations to all of the winners!!!


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

I had a blast as well. Same sentiment too, glad I got to see familiar faces, meet new people, and hear more stereo's this time around. I think I got to hear six which is a record for me!

I appreciate the people who have kind things to say about my system. I'll say that I was personally shocked I took 4th place and don't think it would have happened without some help from Erin before judging (says a ton about a guy who will help tune a car that is in the same class!!!). 

I'll say that it was nice to see several people made long treks just to attend the show. I think we covered AL, GA, KY, NC, FL, and OK! I'm lucky that my drive is around 45minutes to an event like this, but it was really great to see that when you combined all the out of state plates, there were more than the TN turnout alone. Basically, everybody who made the commitment to drive in helped double the turnout of the show.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

DAT you were there? What did you drive? I got a few pictures I will post up when I get home.. AudioNutz Steve, dude it's been a long time, nice to see you back in the lane, I will continue to pick your brain on the install. 

Erin & John are class acts.. All the old guys from back when I was in the lane (Chris, Vinny & Matt) nice to see ya again, hopefully next time I'll be standing around waiting on Judging..

Middle TN guys, how about a GTG? (Since I need build help and motivation)


----------



## Mitsu1grn (Sep 22, 2008)

Greetings!!

Ally and DAT, would you guys please email me and get me your respective phone numbers please? I have a few things I need to run by you guys before you go to finals!


Nick ([email protected])


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

AccordUno said:


> Middle TN guys, how about a GTG? (Since I need build help and motivation)


I'm with ya. Started a thread for this, http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/133062-middle-tn-gtg.html#post1672363


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings!!
> 
> Ally and DAT, would you guys please email me and get me your respective phone numbers please? I have a few things I need to run by you guys before you go to finals!
> 
> ...


Done ! 



AccordUno said:


> DAT you were there? What did you drive? I got a few pictures I will post up when I get home.. AudioNutz Steve, dude it's been a long time, nice to see you back in the lane, I will continue to pick your brain on the install.
> 
> Erin & John are class acts.. All the old guys from back when I was in the lane (Chris, Vinny & Matt) nice to see ya again, hopefully next time I'll be standing around waiting on Judging..
> 
> Middle TN guys, how about a GTG? (Since I need build help and motivation)



Yes I was the guy with the Montero Sport with Sinfoni Amps in the hatch. (It would have been nice to meet you.







wdemetrius1 said:


> It looks like it was a great show. Congratulations to all of the winners!!!


Great Show... Guys in Street missed ya,


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

schmiddr2 said:


> I'm with ya. Started a thread for this, http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/133062-middle-tn-gtg.html#post1672363


Thanks, but was hoping it more of come over and help me finish my install, but that should work. :laugh:

Dat, sorry, was running around talking to a few folks and didn't spend too much time there. Went home and worked on my truck a little.. I did get to the hatch, just didn't get a chance to listen, actually didn't listen to any cars..


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

thats all the pictures we get!? lol

looks like a great event!! glad you all had a good time!


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

req said:


> thats all the pictures we get!? lol
> 
> looks like a great event!! glad you all had a good time!


Mine was the dirty silver Murano in the profile picture. One of these days I'll actually detail my car before a show. I always feel bad when I pull up and see cars with 20 different types of cleaner out getting all nice looking and I look down and have a sticky ring in the center console where I spilled a drink earlier in the week.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

At least you have hubcaps.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> At least you have hubcaps.


I actually have real aluminum wheels...but I get your point.  

Besides, it's hard to make black steel wheels look dirty, so you're still ahead of me in the department of at least APPEARING clean.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Tomato, tomahto.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> Tomato, tomahto.


po-tay-to.........po-tah-to


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

im-pede-ance.......im-po-tance


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Dude! Last time I try to help you. Lol.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

I actually just got home about an hour and a half ago and got to work about an hour ago. We pulled over somewhere just west of Memphis about 2am to sleep a few hours. Been a LONG weekend for us (I'm the one that showed up from Oklahoma). From the last minute amp change right before we left OK to the 2 hour detour through farm land outside little rock, it was a journey to say the least.

having said that, it was really good to put some faces to the names, even if I didn't recognize you at first (DAT in particular  ). It was the first real judging of the truck and I was quite pleased with the result and feedback I got Sunday, given there was no eq done to it and only initial crossover, TA settings and only 4 speakers. I'm going to completely ignore Saturday's scoresheet since it was so far off from the 3 Sunday (as in 15+ points off).

Got to listen to some great cars. I found several things that I am definitely missing (besides my interior...). One that really stands out was in Erin's car. I don't know what he was playing at the time, but some instrument was right above the the driver side rear mirror. Never heard stage width like that, it was shocking. Especially since I could see the two drivers on the pillar but still hear the sound coming outside.

I'm going to make one more show definitely here in Tulsa put on by Mark Eldridge and hopefully there will be a 3x or 2 more 2x shows so I can get to finals and meet up with you folks again. I would have been able to make it with only 2 2x shows, but DAT had to move up a class and put me 1 stinkin' point shy of 40


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

pionkej said:


> im-pede-ance.......im-po-tance


you know, when we were talking and I heard you say "im-po-tance peak", I kind of did a double take and think "did he really just say that?"


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

pocket5s said:


> you know, when we were talking and I heard you say "im-po-tance peak", I kind of did a double take and think "did he really just say that?"


Yeah, I STILL slip up from time to time.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

pocket5s said:


> you know, when we were talking and I heard you say "im-po-tance peak", I kind of did a double take and think "did he really just say that?"


Lol!

That's awesome.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> Lol!
> 
> That's awesome.


Yeah, yeah. Like I said, I still slip up from time to time. The nice thing is that I realize it just in time to look at the person and see them giving me this WTF face. :laugh:


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

pionkej said:


> Yeah, yeah. Like I said, I still slip up from time to time. The nice thing is that I realize it just in time to look at the person and see them giving me this WTF face. :laugh:


Hey, no worries, at least you can draw a really good three-leaf clover. Or was that not what you trying to show me...?


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

millerlyte said:


> Hey, no worries, at least you can draw a really good three-leaf clover. Or was that not what you trying to show me...?


Well, John.....care to answer that?


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

bigbubba said:


> Well, John.....care to answer that?


Yes, it was a diagram off three-leaf clovers vs. four-leaf clovers so people knew what to look for when trying to gain a "lucky edge" in competition. It was Either that or a polar response diagram...I can't remember.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it was the clover strategy.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I had a good time. Mad at myself for not changing some things I knew needed to be changed but at the same time, it's part of the learning experience and will make me not doubt myself next time.

Had a heck of a turnout. I can't imagine how Finals will be if this show was this big. 

I didn't take many pictures. I took my point and shoot and it sucks, so I quit taking pictures about as soon as I started.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

pionkej said:


> It was Either that or a polar response diagram...


Yeah, like there is such a thing.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Ally and Erin, Thanks for the photos! Glad there was a good turnout.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

pocket5s said:


> I'm going to make one more show definitely here in Tulsa put on by Mark Eldridge and hopefully there will be a 3x or 2 more 2x shows so I can get to finals and meet up with you folks again. I would have been able to make it with only 2 2x shows, but DAT had to move up a class and put me 1 stinkin' point shy of 40


Sorry, I hope you make enough points, I would love to see your new setup / dash finished and all.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

DAT said:


> Sorry, I hope you make enough points, I would love to see your new setup / dash finished and all.


I'll never complain about losing to a better car, regardless of what class it is in. You had a great sounding setup and it showed, nothing to be sorry about! Turns out a few more shows popped up around here so looks like I'll qualify, even if it just skating in


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


>


Geez Erin, you could have asked me too pose a little.. Oh wait you were taking a picture of the altima.. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Here's a few I took:


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Sorry I did not get around too much. I was actually working both days via text, e-mail, and phone. Really had a lot going on. Was good to touch base with the ones I did though.

Special thanks to Team Arc and AudionutZ for the hospitality Saturday and Sunday. It was appreciated! 



Kirk


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

So yeah, long drive. But home safe and sound!
First time attending "The Vinny" and it was cool, great buncha guys, THANK YOU for covered display area! BTW the 60 degree crappers were FTMFW!!!!!!!!!

DAT, nice to meet u sir. Sorry I got so pissed about the processor issues in ur ride. If there was a lake nearby, guess what woulda been chucked into it ??  Lookin forward to try again, good foundation in there. I think I can do some good things with the tuning.

KIRK, no prob sir. Been missin ya anyways since u didnt make SBN. New install rocks, the TL sound makes me happy! LOVE the position to Soundstage!

MATT R, good talkin shop with ya over good grub sir. Cant wait to see the work u been doin on the truck.

FRED, as always, thanks for comin out and supporting the team and takin good care of us. Dinner at O'Charleys = EPIC!

Thanks to Team Arc for puttin up with me. Thanks to Vinny, Matt, and Dave for quality judging! Mr Stern too! Thanks to Robert Hilton for bein the EFFIN MAN on the Zaxby's run!!! Good to see other peeps (millerlyte, bikinpunk, accord uno, big bubba, etc etc!). Lookin forward to competin at Finals for the first time in MECA!!!


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Dang how can i forget El Capitan, Steve Cook!?! Thanks for the demo again, and the disc man. as I said, the new speaker combo = much better than other one. Impressive as always sir.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Results are up for the Sat show and The Vinny on the MECA website.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

We had a great time at this show. The level of competition was definitely much greater than we are used to.


----------



## hemimaddness (Jun 2, 2008)

diffidently was a great show glad i attended . congrats to all the winners


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

It was great to meet the few people i did. Hopefully i can finish better then last in Modex next time. Not bad though considering the full-ranges were installed the day before. I've already fixed a couple problem areas that Matt pointed out to me.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks Steve, I'm going to move up in class next year , lots of new people in mod x , don't want to discourage them . Had a fun time ! Always a good show


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

audioxincsq said:


> Thanks Steve, I'm going to move up in class next year , lots of new people in mod x , don't want to discourage them . Had a fun time ! Always a good show


Are you going to extreme or master?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

I will make that decision after talking with team Zapco members


----------



## hemimaddness (Jun 2, 2008)

audioxincsq said:


> Thanks Steve, I'm going to move up in class next year , lots of new people in mod x , don't want to discourage them . Had a fun time ! Always a good show


good thing your so Humble


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

hemimaddness said:


> good thing your Humble


Humble or not I think it is quite honorable. While I don't relish the idea of him moving into my class (extreme), I certainly wouldn't knock him for it. It will certainly make things even more difficult for me, but hey someone has to be at the top and get chased


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Not trying to sound cocky ! Sorry, I just feel I have learned a lot and have done well so time to move up so the people in the lower classes can enjoy winning some show too . I may get my but whooped in higher classes but hey that's what it's all about


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

With your scores you'd certainly be competitive moving up. Of course, I think you'd be more competitive in master...


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

audioxincsq said:


> Thanks Steve, I'm going to move up in class next year , lots of new people in mod x , don't want to discourage them . Had a fun time ! Always a good show


:bowdown:

Gets my vote


----------



## hemimaddness (Jun 2, 2008)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:just busting your balls Steve lol


----------

